
Maybe the creepiest unsolved crime case ever - doener
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/YOGTZE_case
======
jcr
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _In Submissions_

> _Please don 't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
> exclamation points, or adding a parenthetical remark saying how great an
> article is. It's implicit in submitting something that you think it's
> important._

> _Please use the original title, unless it is misleading or linkbait._

------
sigmar
Weird. Sounds like something Arthur Conan Doyle would have Sherlock solve.

